# Who rides with an Australian saddle?



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

I have one and I love it!! I feel like I am more secure because of the pollies(spelling?) It has a very comfortable seat as well. Overall I am impressed. I have a stock saddle with a horn, cuz the place I went didn't have any without. I would have preferred one without. I have a few on Kijiji lately. And if you have a greenhawk shop close by one can get one there. They also have a website www.greenhawk.com


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I tried one and really liked it, but it does put you in a different position than western or english saddles do. It might take some time to get used to for those who have had the proper posture drilled into them.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I have the Wintec Australian saddle, and I love it. It gives me extra security, and I don't think it changes my position as much as some brands might.


----------



## Redial (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm an australian stocky from way back, it's the only way to ride my friend.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a custom, hand made stock saddle. Absolutely love it. Cost a pretty penny but it's my pride and joy, and fits everyone! If you do a search for Australian saddles i've written a TON of info on them in response to people, and posted pictures of my own.


----------



## hyperfocus2011 (Oct 11, 2010)

I love my aussie. Only problem, the bars are to small  I have a high withered horse and the bars are close together so it slides back all the time. Too bad cause SOOOOO COMFY! Do you have one???


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

hyperfocus2011 - I'm thinking about it. I like the look and I've heard that they're comfy. Plus I've been researching what saddle sizes would best fit my percheron/canadianx and it seems I need something with a 9" - 10"gullet, but I'm small - 5'3, and it's hard to find a western saddle with a large gullet and smaller seat. So I was on ebay and found 9"-10" gullet australian saddle that had a 17" seat (which if I understand things is around a 15" seat in western)


----------



## hyperfocus2011 (Oct 11, 2010)

Alicia said:


> hyperfocus2011 - I'm thinking about it. I like the look and I've heard that they're comfy. Plus I've been researching what saddle sizes would best fit my percheron/canadianx and it seems I need something with a 9" - 10"gullet, but I'm small - 5'3, and it's hard to find a western saddle with a large gullet and smaller seat. So I was on ebay and found 9"-10" gullet australian saddle that had a 17" seat (which if I understand things is around a 15" seat in western)


 Your horse is gorgious!


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

Alicia I have a 17, and it is a pretty big seat. I would prefer a 16 for me but my hubby has a huge butt, and needs the 17. hehehehe
And I am a "small" lady, at 112lbs and 5'6"


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Had two... one middle of the line and one top of the line. I prefer my western saddle.


----------



## mauihorsegal (Oct 11, 2010)

*Highly recommended!*

I learned to ride in an Aussie; the poleys do help you feel more secure. I ride a 17 inch, I'm about 5' 7" and 145 lbs. Wish I still had that saddle, broke up with bf and he sold it without asking. :evil: I found that the position was similar to a dressage saddle, which is what I have now. One thing I didn't like about some Aussie saddles I tried, there's a slope upward to the pommel, which is hard on the female anatomy. I chose a saddle with a flatter seat. My guy friend agreed that the flatter seat was more comfortable for him, too. Note: I hate western saddles. I do not sit with my butt on or against the cantle. Give me an Aussie or an English saddle with knee pads any day, much more safe. Oh, one more thing; if the stirrup straps are English-style, you may need half-chaps or high boots, they can pinch your legs. Enjoy!
Aloha, Charlotte


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

LuvsArabella - thanks how do they even measure an australian saddle seat?
With your seat that you mention is that 17" australian seat saddle size or 17" other (american, wester, not sure what they would classify that)?


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks guys y'all have been a huge help.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm 5"6 and 165lbs, and I ride in a 15.5 inch in Australian sizing. I'm a 17 or so in English saddles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

Alicia have you ever seen this site?:
Australian Horse Saddles, Tack, and Clothing from Down Under Horse Saddle Supply
Place the tape measure at the front of the saddle horn and extend it to the back of the saddle seat. Take note of the size; this is the seat size of the Australian saddle.

Read more: How to Measure the Seat on an Australian Saddle | eHow.com How to Measure the Seat on an Australian Saddle | eHow.com

I believe that it is Australian sizing, they have slightly different sizing. HTH!!
​


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

I have one and I love it. I need a larger seat, for my larger seat, but oh well. I ordered it from downunder saddles.com and the cool thing about them is that you can send them a whither tracing so that you can get a better fit for your horse. They really work with you to get the right one. Oh I own a Draftx too. You can see pictures of my saddle on her in my pictures. Good luck!


----------



## Redial (Oct 1, 2010)

I ride in a 16 1/2 inch aussie saddle and a 17 inch english, both I inherited and both I slide around in, more my aussie than my english.


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG (Oct 5, 2009)

Go the Aussie Stock Saddle you will not be disappointed. Once you try one you will never go back. I love my Syd Hill Stock Saddle soooo much.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

SidMit - what size of gullet do you have on that ausie saddle?

From the research I've done, I think I need a 17" ausie seat because I'm most comfortable in a 15" western seat. And I believe that ausie seats are measure 2" larger than western.
Why can't these things be world wide standard - same with clothes....geesh


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Alicia said:


> SidMit - what size of gullet do you have on that ausie saddle?
> 
> From the research I've done, I think I need a 17" ausie seat because I'm most comfortable in a 15" western seat. And I believe that ausie seats are measure 2" larger than western.
> Why can't these things be world wide standard - same with clothes....geesh



Not sure what the gullet measures..I sent them a whither trace and they told me it would fit. I was buying a clearance saddle though. If you order one from them that is not a clearance they will customize it off a whither trace of your horse. Pretty cool

On the seat size, yes what you say is correct. I think I purchased one going off of Western sizes though, so it is too small. I figured it out too late to send it back though. I am waiting to have some money ( yeah right  and I figured I would buy one the size I needed and sell the one I have...


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

I might have to go with the wither trace, but I'm going to be waiting awhile. He's only 2 turning 3 in early spring.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't have one yet but I'm saving up for one. I'm planning on getting a halfbreed though, which has a similar seat to a tradition stock, but has a swinging fender and no flocking. 

I like the look of the ones from James Saddlery (QLD, AU). The cheaper ones are affordable, but they have stirrup bars and cinch options. 

If any Aussies have advice on cheapish halfbreeds I'd be happy to hear it.


----------

